# Intltool-0.51.0 invalid perl5 version 5.24



## freeze (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello,

Currently trying to install xfce4 and I'm getting the error shown above. From what I can tell, my system has an outdated perl version and xfce4 requires version 5.24. Can someone show me how to update perl so I can continue with the installation process. The exact error code is


```
intltool-0.51.0 Invalid perl5 version 5.24
Error code 1
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 5, 2017)

Please, you should read more frequently /usr/ports/UPDATING

`less -p 20161103 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------

